# Look Keo pedals wanted



## User (18 Jun 2017)




----------



## Sharky (18 Jun 2017)

You'll need the cleats as well. 

Chainreaction seem to have a set for £17.99 inc cleats, so not worth going 2nd hand if you have to buy cleats.

Check first that the cleats are included and which ones. Grey or red have some float.


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 Jun 2017)

The CR pedals are Keo Flex (not adjusable) Merlin had Keo 2 on offer at 24.95.
There is now a Keo 3, so you should be able to find some good deals for the original Keo Classics and the Keo 2.


----------



## Globalti (19 Jun 2017)

My advice: forget Keos and go for Shimano SPD-SL. Much better quality.


----------



## broady (20 Jun 2017)

With Shimano I'd recommend the 550's as they give a better support platform than the 540's. The 550's are the same as my 105's & Ultegra pedals, but just weigh a bit more.
If you get your own bike for the velodrome you can put shimano ones on it ☺


----------



## youngoldbloke (20 Jun 2017)

I'd stick with the Keo idea and avoid the hassle of changing cleats. Once I've finally got cleats in the right position I'm in no hurry to keep swapping them. I've used Keos for years without problems, and as I said there are some good deals on them at the moment


----------

